# seltsame Meldung im syslog

## lutzlustig

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit habe ich folgende Meldung im syslog (syslog-ng):

Jun  4 21:30:06 mond syslog-ng[6459]: Number of allowed concurrent connections exceeded; num='10', max='10'

Das passiert wohl wenn ich intensiv per FTP downloade (GFTP), kann mich aber auch irren. Weiß jemand, wie die Meldung zustande kommt?

Ciao

PS:Hardware: Thinkpad T23 mit Atheros WLAN PCMCIA

----------

## Marlo

Hallo lutzlustig,

du hast mal dein Netz aufgebaut nach den Ratschlägen eines bekannten Authors?

Wer ist mond?

Grüße

Ma

----------

## lutzlustig

mond ist der Hostname des Rechners.

Nach einem Neustart ist die Meldung weg, habe aber durch suspend2ram statt Neustart mittlerweile seit dem letzten Neustart einiges geupdatet.

Ciao

----------

## sdtester

In /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf 

change: (Ändern Sie das Folgende:)

   source src { unix-stream("/dev/log"); internal(); pipe("/proc/kmsg"); };

to:

   source src { unix-stream("/dev/log" max-connections(20)); internal(); pipe("/proc/kmsg"); };

Sorry the reply is in English. (Erbärmlich die Erwiderung ist auf Englisch.)

----------

## lutzlustig

Danke, scheint jetzt zu funktionieren.

Ciao

----------

